
Quantum mathematics could improve web searches - nreece
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227026.500-quantum-mathematics-could-improve-web-searches.html
======
nopassrecover
Um, there is no indication of quantum mathematics being used here, instead the
article just says this method was used in studying quantum related data sets
and "The new method gauges the importance of words in a document based on
where they appear, rather than simply on how often they occur."

I've seen that sentence almost verbatim in a dozen different search engine
proposals recently.

~~~
randomwalker
I almost clicked on the title, realized it was probably linkbait, noticed it
was New Scientist, then clicked the comments link fully expecting someone to
have debunked it. I was not disappointed.

~~~
ntoshev
Read the article. It claims they have found a better estimate of word
importance in a document than tf-idf, which would be very significant. Also it
doesn't seem to need text segmentation, which means no need for language-
specific tokenizers. The research paper is here (haven't read it yet):

<http://bioinfo2.ugr.es/publi/PRE09.pdf>

~~~
nopassrecover
Hmm I have no background but how can they determine what a 'term' is for the
purposes of frequency without some form of tokenization unless they are using
an arbitrary maximum length on 'term' sizes and are eliminating small terms.

